# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Attachment size limits

## 6StringJazzer

I can't figure out any reason why there would be different limits for different attachment file types. Why is the limit on .xlsx only 1M but a .xlsb can be 9.7M? And so on.

Can't we just have one limit of 9.7M (or an even 10) for everything?

Filetype
Max File-size

bmp
100 KB

csv
1 MB

doc
1 MB

docm
1 MB

docx
1 MB

gif
100 KB

jpe
100 KB

jpeg
9.77 MB

jpg
9.77 MB

pdf
9.77 MB

png
9.77 MB

txt
100 KB

xls
1 MB

xlsb
9.77 MB

xlsm
1 MB

xlsx
1 MB

zip
9.77 MB

----------


## FDibbins

I will ask the TT for clarity on this.

----------


## bsalv

For future use : good to know that a xlsb is 9.77 !
Thanks.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

When you click on "Manage Attachments" it shows you the list I gave.

----------

